# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  خبر عاجل

## فوزي عاشق المريخ

*الهلال يطالب بتحكيم اجنبي لكل مباريته بالممتاز 
دا بعد الحديث الذي ادلى به الرئيس المخلوع البرير بان الحكم ظلم الهلال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*دى كيف المباراة ما شافه كان بتونس مع اخوه فى مصنع الصابون وله شنو
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوزي عاشق المريخ
					

الهلال يطالب بتحكيم اجنبي لكل مباريته بالممتاز 
دا بعد الحديث الذي ادلى به الرئيس المخلوع البرير بان الحكم ظلم الهلال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



اخوى فوزي . اولا مبروك الفوز والتصدر

ثانيا : ما عندنا مانع لأن الفريق الذي يطالب بتحكيم اجنبي  يتحمل كافة مصاريف الحكام ..!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحمادي
					

اخوى فوزي . اولا مبروك الفوز والتصدر

ثانيا : ما عندنا مانع لأن الفريق الذي يطالب بتحكيم اجنبي  يتحمل كافة مصاريف الحكام ..!



مشتاقين يا حبيب
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوزي عاشق المريخ
					

الهلال يطالب بتحكيم اجنبي لكل مباريته بالممتاز 
دا بعد الحديث الذي ادلى به الرئيس المخلوع البرير بان الحكم ظلم الهلال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا راجل 
ااااي ظلم الهلال لمن ما طرد بطحة اقصد المعز 
وظلمو لمن ما طلع الاصفر التاني لعلاء الدين يوسف 
وظلمو اكتر لمن صرح ناس في الاتحاد انو مساوي ممكن يلعب 
اها قول بعد الظلم دا كلو الاتحاد وافق انو كور الهلال كلهاااا بحكام اجانب 
ومن ايطاليا كمان
اها : البدفع حقهم منووووووووووووو ومن ويييييييييييييييين 
تخريمة : كلامي دا في حالة انو الكلام دا قلتو ، او قلتو وانت متاكد انك بتقووووووووول في شنو 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*طيب  لو  جابوا   حكام   أجانب   درجة   ثالثه   ما  بلموا   فيها   وناس  شلاليت الا  يشوفوا  ليهم  

  حاجة   غير   الكورة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

طيب لو جابوا حكام أجانب درجة ثالثه ما بلموا فيها وناس شلاليت الا يشوفوا ليهم 

حاجة غير الكورة



بسرعة يا مجلس المريخ اتضامنوا مع الجلافيط وطالبوا بتحكيم اجنبي
تانى الهلال لو شاف كاس انا احلق شنبي
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*السلام عليكم
الاختشوا ماتوا لاتعليق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*سبحان الله
غير الحكم ما عندكم لاعب 
دايرين تغيرو
شوفو ليكم شغلة تانية بعد كده
((ضربني وبكي سبقني واشتكي))
*

----------


## أبو وضاح

*

ظلموني الحبايب و قالو لي أنسى :smartass:
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صحي ان لم تستحي فافعل ماشئت
عليك الله الظلمو الحكم منو يابرير البربار الجديد
*

----------


## الحمادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

مشتاقين يا حبيب



ونحن بالاكتر يا الحبيب ... شوية مشغوليات ..!
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوزي عاشق المريخ
					

الهلال يطالب بتحكيم اجنبي لكل مباريته بالممتاز 
دا بعد الحديث الذي ادلى به الرئيس المخلوع البرير بان الحكم ظلم الهلال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



 

:hellocv4:          :1 (30):
                        	*

----------

